# Timbrens Installed



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We installed the Timbrens today and I KNOW you all want pictures so - here ya' go!!

















*Passenger side*








*Driver side*


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

When your empty you will notice a bump from them making contact. When loaded they will feel somewhat like airbags but less cushy. Some people like them some dont. Let us know what you think. Give us a pic of what the timbrens look like when your loaded please. It will be interesting to see what the compression rate is. All Tundras struggle with the pin weight of a 5er. You may need to add ad-a-leafs also. Or go to real air bags. I dont know how much your pin weight is going to be. It will help the situation but my question is "how much?"

Carey


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> When your empty you will notice a bump from them making contact. When loaded they will feel somewhat like airbags but less cushy. Some people like them some dont. Let us know what you think. Give us a pic of what the timbrens look like when your loaded please. It will be interesting to see what the compression rate is. All Tundras struggle with the pin weight of a 5er. You may need to add ad-a-leafs also. Or go to real air bags. I dont know how much your pin weight is going to be. It will help the situation but my question is "how much?"
> 
> Carey


Will do, Carey.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Kathy here. We used the Timbrens instead of the air bags at the recommendation of the leading suspension place nearby. When I called to ask what they recommend, they said use the Timbrens instead of the air bags or another set of springs. So, since I figured they knew what they were talking about, and since our fiver would be one of the smaller vehicles they deal with (ever _seen_ the leaf springs for semis?







), we went that way. Definitely will keep every one informed of how it goes.

Thanks for everyone's support!


----------



## Scotty B (Mar 29, 2011)

wolfwood said:


> Kathy here. We used the Timbrens instead of the air bags at the recommendation of the leading suspension place nearby. When I called to ask what they recommend, they said use the Timbrens instead of the air bags or another set of springs. So, since I figured they knew what they were talking about, and since our fiver would be one of the smaller vehicles they deal with (ever _seen_ the leaf springs for semis?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We also have a Tundra and just had the Timbrens installed yesterday. And it was also a suggestion from the leading suspension place in our area. Haven't towed yet, but you cannot feel any difference driving under regular conditions. Will be towing our new camper home tomorrow so I'll let you know how it goes.

From the research I've done, the Timbrens were the best option for us and our needs.


----------



## Scotty B (Mar 29, 2011)

Scotty B said:


> Kathy here. We used the Timbrens instead of the air bags at the recommendation of the leading suspension place nearby. When I called to ask what they recommend, they said use the Timbrens instead of the air bags or another set of springs. So, since I figured they knew what they were talking about, and since our fiver would be one of the smaller vehicles they deal with (ever _seen_ the leaf springs for semis?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We also have a Tundra and just had the Timbrens installed yesterday. And it was also a suggestion from the leading suspension place in our area. Haven't towed yet, but you cannot feel any difference driving under regular conditions. Will be towing our new camper home tomorrow so I'll let you know how it goes.

From the research I've done, the Timbrens were the best option for us and our needs.
[/quote]

Picked up our new 312bh tonight and was very pleasantly surprised by how well it towed. First, the truck sat completely level with the trailer hitched up. (Thanks Timbrens!) We were joking with the maintence guys at the dealer about how much the truck would drop once hitched up and they were shocked that it didn't move. Now obviously this was a dry trailer and truck, but I honestly don't expect there to be much of a difference once we're loaded. Second, I can't tell you how happy we are with the set up we have. There was a lot of wind and rain and only noticed a bit of sway when a trucker would pass. We have the 4 point equalizer system and we also have 10 ply tires.

We towed a Jayco Jayflight 29' camper before this one and even though it was a lighter/shorter trailer, you knew that it was back there. It sounds crazy to say that this behemoth tows better, but it does. Good luck with your timbrens, we're thrilled with ours.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Scotty B said:


> Picked up our new 312bh tonight and was very pleasantly surprised by how well it towed. First, the truck sat completely level with the trailer hitched up. (Thanks Timbrens!) We were joking with the maintence guys at the dealer about how much the truck would drop once hitched up and they were shocked that it didn't move. Now obviously this was a dry trailer and truck, but I honestly don't expect there to be much of a difference once we're loaded. Second, I can't tell you how happy we are with the set up we have. There was a lot of wind and rain and only noticed a bit of sway when a trucker would pass. We have the 4 point equalizer system and we also have 10 ply tires.
> 
> We towed a Jayco Jayflight 29' camper before this one and even though it was a lighter/shorter trailer, you knew that it was back there. It sounds crazy to say that this behemoth tows better, but it does. Good luck with your timbrens, we're thrilled with ours.


I haven't pulled anything really big with my 3500 Dodge but I have found that my 5th wheel pulls a lot easier than any trailer I have ever pulled. Glad you found something to keep the rear from sagging. Only thing I would say to watch for is the feeling that the trailer is driving the truck instead of the other way around. That's one of the reasons that I got more truck than I really needed for what I was pulling. Good luck and lets go camping!


----------

